# Advise?



## damonstar (Oct 28, 2011)

So today is my first appt with the MC. I am a bit nervous and excited all at once because i know if my marriage is has any hope to be saved, this is the first step. Nervous though because this could also mean the end is yet to come... Does anyone that has been down this road before have any advise or pointers for a first timer?
-Thanks


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

There's a whole script the counselor gives you and it's frusterating at first but when you start to follow the rules, the lines of communication open up much better.


----------

